# Video Review of Hitachi's 2" Brad Nailer



## IFHConstruction

I have hitachi's 1&1/4" brad nailer, their 2 &1/2" finishing nailer and a pair of their coil roofing/siding nailers. All my hitachi tools, especially their pneumatics are top notch for the price paid. I have not had any problems with any of them.

I like your ejecting nail trick. It seemed like it bothered you in the video, no worries we all have our moments.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review, nice video. I have had mixed results with Hitachi tools in general. I got rid of my tablesaw and router in favor of other brands. I like my Hitachi impact driver, and have to agree with you that this is a nice looking brad nailer. I decided on the Bostich 2-1/8" brad nailer because of its oil-free design and rear muffled exhaust. The main thing with brad nailers is to get one that can handle 2" brads. Much more useful than the old 1-1/4" nailers. 
Thanks again for the review!


----------



## mnguy

I have had this same brad nailer for ~2 years, and I love it. It has been completely trouble free through light - moderate use. I think I've jammed a total of 2 brads, and it's a dream to clear. The rear safety makes it much easier to accurately place brads. My Hitachi replaced a Bostich that was ~8 years old, and it is a major upgrade over that specific nailer.

I have heard nothing but raves about Hitachi air nailers of all kinds, especially from roofers who run zillions of nails through their nailers. Seems like Hitachi translates that quality across their air tools.

I don't have any other Hitachi tools.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review. I currenly own a Bostich oil free brad nailer and a DeWalt finish nailer, I bought both use.


----------



## buffalo689

I just took my gun back..two days on the job was awful..it jammed and skipped, making holes in trim but no nail!! Good thing this house was paint grade., back to my old 60 dollar reliant nailer..


----------

